# Portable stove



## bfastnate (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi all just looking some ideas on the best portable stove out there ive used the esbit before but wondering if there any other variations out there


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Texsport-Heav...pebp=1436392669858&perid=0FES6ZXDPN4NMD07V494
But I have to admit haven`t use it in years and my small foldable one has been in the attic since 1980 went I go camping I take the kitchen sink


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Heck, I'll admit to just using the sterno can folding stove thing when I use one.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Maybe this well help.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...MEFjHC7QTuCX2TbVBRjVgqaPBijibTxEbghoCMZPw_wcB


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I kind of like the "pocket cooker" - it's really useful when you just don't have many rocks around to build a decent fire pit.

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=134406

https://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=100&t=84528&start=24















.


----------



## bfastnate (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks guys i bout esbit plus pocket cooker best of both worlds


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

LincTex said:


> I kind of like the "pocket cooker" - it's really useful when you just don't have many rocks around to build a decent fire pit.
> 
> http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=72&t=134406
> 
> ...


 THATS the one I use too. Pencil size wood and a person can cook.

Jack


----------



## bfastnate (Jun 25, 2015)

Have only use esbit looking forward to using new pocket cooker


----------



## Cidney00 (Jul 9, 2013)

I've really taken to a modified sterno stove so it can burn small sticks instead of sterno.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I like the Emberlit . Stores flat and fuel is easy to acquire.


----------



## pdxr13 (Oct 6, 2011)

MSR XGK: nothing portable boils water so fast. Multi-fuel. Old ones are from the 1970's , DoD bought thousands for GWI and GWOT, so they are out there used. Kerosene is safe/effective in hot and cold climates. You can burn JP4/JP8 in an XGK, or MoGas, or whatever. 


Ewwww, it smeeeeels! So does the fuel to run your TDI Golf, honey. 

Hexamine tabs are fantastic at steaming tinder to get a fire going in the PNW/BC rainforests of wet and punky wood. They seem expensive for BTU's put into water for boiling. A #10 can makes a good reflector for this, or a titanium fold-up whatever like Vargo.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I like the pocket cooker and ember lite both for no fuel type situations. Esbit is great if fuel is available. If traditional fuels, kero, naptha, etc are available, I think the Coleman Peak One multi fuel is one of the best. It'll boil water in under 4 minutes and still turn down to a slow simmer easily. Only weights a little over 1 lb. I've used one for over 20 years and never had any issues from it.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with a Kelly Kettle? I like the idea of heating water and cooking simultaneously. I'm not as concerned with bulk. TBH, I don't really plan to bug out, but to hunker down. And if we HAVE to bug out, we do have old back up camping stuff and maybe could bring the kettle anyway? But that would definitely be a last resort.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

bogey said:


> ... I'm not as concerned with bulk. TBH, I don't really plan to bug out, but to hunker down. ...


If portability is NOT a concern, 
by all means you should look into building a rocket stove before buying anything else.

I love them - but for FAST heating (non-electric) of a can of soup or stew, nothing beats a propane camp stove and a 10"-12" skillet. With all that surface area, the Soup is heated in 1-2 minutes max. That was my primary heat source when building my B-O-L cabin.

Otherwise - for cheap, easy and fuel efficient (but not portable) a rocket stove wins.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks, LincTex. Not planning to bug out (I realize that could change). And I have a virtual plethora of cast iron skillets. Love my cast iron. But it may be a good idea to get larger sized NON cast iron (lightweight) skillets.  

Want something that can be fueled by anything found. Have also considered a Dakota hole - Have never tried it. May give it a try to see how "stealthy it is. Uh, it'll have to wait for the current heat wave to pass. And some moisture. Ground is like concrete right now.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

bogey said:


> Love my cast iron. But it may be a good idea to get larger sized NON cast iron (lightweight) skillets.  .


I guess I could have specified... I never use a cast iron skillet to "just heat soup". For that I use a new aluminum skillet with a good non-stick coating. I never get it hot enough to release any chemicals (since I'm just heating soup & stew) and the thin metal warms up very quickly. It also cleans up with almost no water needed. This fact is VERY important when you want to keep insects and vermin away from your campsite (dishwater attracts them).



bogey said:


> Want something that can be fueled by anything found. .


Rocket Stove 



bogey said:


> Have also considered a Dakota hole - Have never tried it. May give it a try...


Well, it's better than a ring of rocks sitting on the ground, but it doesn't come close to a rocket stove. 
.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Don't worry, LT, I didn't see you heating cast iron for soup!  

I want to try the Dakota hole just as an experiment and to see how smokeless it might be. And it could definitely withstand heavier items I'm guessing.

But the rocketstove really intrigues me. I particularly like the Kelley Kettles. I know they are expensive. But when you can heat water to boiling in under 5 minutes and cook at the same time, it's got my interest. AND, they aren't very heavy and I think my kids would actually use it camping. Bulky, but not heavy.

In a survival situation, could heat water really quickly for purification, as well. hmmm...

Oh well. I think I see multiple purchases in my future.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I think you'll find you can build a rocket stove for about $10 and it'll heat the same amount of water just as fast as a Kelly Kettle, maybe even faster - and you can cook over it, too!


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

LincTex said:


> I think you'll find you can build a rocket stove for about $10 and it'll heat the same amount of water just as fast as a Kelly Kettle, maybe even faster - and you can cook over it, too!


At the same time though? That was the appeal for me... off to Google :wave:


----------

